# Painting Red Power Armour



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, Reaper here, continuing my Power Armour Painting series 

This time it's red that comes under the gaze. Red is another one of those colours that takes some getting used to to get it right.

So this is the place you should all post your methods for painting red power armour in it's various shades.

As per usual I'll go first.

1) Undercoat your model black

2)Basecoat with mechrite red

3) Apply several slightly thinned layers of blood red until you achieve an even coat (It's usually around 3-4. It's not that hard and it doesn't take too long)

4) Next ink line all the recesses with brown ink.

5) Highlight armour with Blazing Orange

6) paint details and base

The red on this marine is actually a little less "plastic looking" and he does have highlights but the picture doesn't quite show it.

So Heretics, share your visions of red

Reaper


Other PPA Threads


Yellow - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21421

White - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=21478

Blue - Coming soon


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey reaper, why dont you put these up in the tuts, a mod might like it and put it up.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm sure I've got a different approach to tackling red than most people. Again, I use Reaper Master Series/Vallejo Game Color. GW equivalents given in parentheses. This yields a darker red than what you'd use for Blood Angels or the like.

1. Start from a black base.
2. Apply an even, thin layer of Bloodstain Red (75/25 Red Gore/Scorched Brown)
3. Layer Clotted Red (about 75/25 Scab Red and Red Gore), and feather the edges so you have a smooth transition from Bloodstain Red to Clotted Red. It's similar to blending, but not quite as painstaking or precise.
4. Layer Carnage Red (75/25 Blood Red and Red Gore) in the same manner as step 3. 
5. Mix a touch of orange (I use Phoenix Red, but a 50/50 mix of GW Blood Red and whatever non-foundation orange they make these days works.) into the Carnage Red (so you end up with something along the lines of 50/35/15 Blood Red/Red Gore/orange) and hit the extreme edges with that. I usually blend that about halfway back into the previous layer, although if the model has a lot of flat surfaces, the edge is often plenty.

I can't seem to find a picture of an example of this. This is how I paint my Sisters of Battle and my Warriors of Chaos, though. *sigh* I wish I had a working camera.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, i just paint em mechrite red and wash em with baal red,

turns out more like red gore with highlights and shading.

perfect if you don't want guys that look like theyre really bright.

heres a pic for ya:









its shiney compared to my other models but i havent been able to get a matt varnish yet


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

dog that's wicked cool (gangsta or what)

I really like it, and I think the shiny-ness works


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

For my red I use a base of machite over a black undercoat followed by 1 layer of red gore and a wash of red ink. Makes a dark, blood slicked kind of red


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

I made an intresting red for my red scorps (I know their black but I'm sick of black)

1)Black base coat

2)Wet brush mech red (citidal)

3)dry brush a 20% black and 80% darkish red (just a bit darker than mech red)

then paint the following parts and eyes yellow and hey presto, i'll add some pictures later if you want


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> ... I use Reaper Master Series/Vallejo Game Color. GW equivalents given in parentheses...


Hey, Son. Where do you buy your Vallejo from? I didn't find it at my local craft stores, and the online store I found charged more for shipping than the paint cost.


----------



## Annihilatorza (Feb 5, 2009)

With Red paint 


Step A pick up Paintbrush....... 


Heheh Just could not resist sorry


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i do have a quick dirty way to paint reds and a nice way too 

mechite red over black undercoat
Black wash folled with brown wash,
gentle dry brush of merchite again, repeat washes and dry brushes until satisfied 
EG









OR

merchite red, highlight with blood red, brown wash, flash wash(i know you cant get this anymore but Vallejo do an exact replica, but the name escapes me right now PM if u wanna know.)
highlight with blood red.
EG


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

hi ive just been searching for how to paint blood angels and dirty dogs way looks really cool but what base coat do you use for it?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

My Red Star Legio honour guys - not given the proper titles etc in the fluff - posted elsewhere onsite - were painted all-over red. It went a little like this:

WHITE undercoat (am I the only one to use white for red here?)
Blood red first coat, thinned
Blood red second coat, also thinned.
Red ink as a wash - gives the shine and some shading.
Drybrush the armour with blood Red/Blazing orange mix, getting steadily lighter. Do to taste.
Extreme highlights picked out with Blazing Orange.

Result is a bright, vivid red. Depending on what you wanted the shine could be brought out after the drybrush with thinned red ink...

Me bad bad, but can't be arsed uploading the images again. You want a look, clicky linky... http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69516&highlight=star

:grin:


----------

